# Aged Danish Oil



## gregmcateer (5 May 2014)

Hi Folks,

I've got some old Danish Oil that has gone a bit gloopy - it has got kind of jelly-ish lumps in it that do seem to disperse smudgily when applied. Should I use it / bin it / soften it with white spirit?

TIA

Greg


----------



## marcros (5 May 2014)

I have an almost full bottle exactly the same that I found this evening. I gave it a shake up but the solidified mass turned to lumps and the lumps seemed to remain, albeit smaller than before. I plan to bin it rather than risk it. I didn't have anything to pour some into to have a better look and to try a bit on some scrap.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 May 2014)

Afaik it's the part with the hardener in it which goes gloopy, and once it's gone gloopy it doesn't reconstitute properly, so it's probably unwise to use it on something of value.


----------



## gregmcateer (5 May 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I might try a bit on an old scrap, just to see what happens (and because I am a tight-fisted grump who can't throw anything away!!)

I'll let you know how it turns out.

Cheers

Gretg


----------



## MIGNAL (5 May 2014)

It's partly or partially polymerised, cured in layman's terms. Bin it. Storing the bottle/tin upside down will give you a longer shelf life.


----------



## gregmcateer (6 May 2014)

Mignal,

That seems pretty definitive - Thanks for the advice

Greg


----------



## gregmcateer (6 May 2014)

Hi Gents,

Prior to your helpful replies, I had emailed Rustins.

Here is their reply;

*Hi

You can add up to 20% white spirit to thin it down. In future transfer all the the container to a number of glass jars(metal lids) and use up one jar at a time. The Tung Oil in the product causes the gellation once there is a sufficiently large airspace over the liquid.

Customer Services
Rustins Ltd*

I'll give it a try,


----------



## marcros (6 May 2014)

if and when you buy some more, the smith and rodger lemon scented one was a lot more pleasant smelling. Not so important in the workshop, but if put into a house for final curing, it can be an issue.

http://www.frenchpolishes.com/acatalog/Oils.html


----------



## gregmcateer (6 May 2014)

Thanks, Marc, I'll bookmark that.
Cheers
Greg


----------

